# Screen cleaning



## rlovebk (Jan 1, 2011)

Greetings,
I have been using a product I get at Costco called " Spray-Away". It is an aerosol in a blue can and works great on all my screens. It has no ammonia. 

Have a great weekend and fight fans tonight is UFC fights for the troops. :wave:


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

What type of screen are you cleaning with it? I have always just used a microfiber cloth for dusting or if needed I will slightly dampen the cloth but have never really felt the need for anything more than that.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

Never spray directly onto the screen all kinds of bad can happen. If you must use liquid spray on to micro fibre cloth then wipe screen. Circular motion not up and down or back and forth.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The direction depends on the type of screen. If it is a lenticular screen on a RPTV it should be gently wiped in the vertical direction. Wiping in a rotation does not clean the grooves well and can leave residue building up in them.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Also, the OP is no longer on the forum.


----------



## ray81apl (Apr 13, 2013)

I agree and retract statement about wipeing in circles it was totally wrong for several reasons. Don't why I ever said that ,sorry. However to spray direct on to nonprojection screens risks frying circuit boards if some cleaner gets inside tv or monitor.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

One big mistake I've seen with screen cleaning is to try to clean the screen while its on or still warm to the touch. You'll speed up the evaporation of the fluid and this is usually the reason streaking happens.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good point. With the screen dark it is also easier to see whether the cleaning is uniform or not.


----------

